
Researchers discover a specific brain circuit damaged by social isolation - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/08/200831112345.htm
======
Fjolsvith
I can see this being used to argue solitary confinement as inhumane.

~~~
ecshafer
Solitary confinement has always been one of the most inhumane punishments. The
other being forced drugging in mental hospitals. The fact that these target
the mental state of the victim made it much more inhumane than most other
punishments.

~~~
lemonlizzie
y'all everyones struggling already with having to stay home, now they are
realizing how detrimental it is to the human brain. i agree with you 100%, so
inhumane

